# Some people should never be allowed to own a pet



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was coming out of the grocers and saw a man with a sign selling chi pups under a tree. It was almost 100 degree today. I drove by, but something told me to go back. He had three male pups, one tiny. I asked how old they were and he didn't know (!) He thought they were about 6-7 weeks, he knew they were weaned and eating canned puppy food. I told him it was much too young to be selling them. They were his girlfriend's pups and he was told to sell them all today and not to go home with any. The pups were all hot and the tiny one was lethargic and weak. I thought it over and was afraid if I just walked away, there was a good chance that one would die. He came down on the price and I took him home. I feel so bad I couldn't get all three, but I just don't have that much right now as my car is in the shop and I have no idea how much that is going to cost me. The other two were about a pound more than one I took and were alert, just hot. I got the pup home and put him under some cool water and cooled him off. I tried to get some honey in him and he wouldn't even try. He couldn't stand and was floppy. I finally opened his mouth and put it on his tongue. After a little, he came around and I gave him some water by syringe. He is doing much better now. He ate some wet food, boy he was hungry. I weighed him, he is 15 oz. I did not want another dog, but I couldn't walk away. The man said they had to get rid of the pups because there were too many chis at home. I so wanted to tell him, then get your dogs fixed!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

OMG that's bad. Poor babies. I hope the other two find good homes. You should go by there tomorrow and see if he's still selling them. I'm glad one got a nice home with you now. Is it to soon to ask for pictures?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, I got's pics. I will put them up in another thread.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Was he selling them for a ridiculous amount of money or like $20? I'm inclined to think a lot since you said he came down in price. That's even more crazy if he doesn't know how old they are!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He wanted $150 for them.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> He wanted $150 for them.


Geez, that's a lot considering likely don't know who the daddy is and probably haven't incurred any expenses for the puppies (okay maybe $5 for wet food). But, you know that the poor babies haven't had any veterinary care or anything. Well, I'm glad he has a home now.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, he said they haven't had their shots, but they were wormed. He seemed quite proud that they were wormed as he repeated it several times.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

thank goodness you took the tiny one, i hope the others found caring homes, poor babies.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

could you not report him to the authorities, if they have more at home it make u wonder how they are kept. thank god you took the tiny one.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww good for you!!! i would be at lost of words if i saw that situation...that is completely crazy!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That's so awful, im fuming angry at the thought of that!!

Why doesnt he get his damn dogs fixed, people shouldn't own pets if they can't look after them, urgh!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! that is just awful!!
You are right some people should never be allowed to own any pets, if they cant afford to have them spayed and have more litters, it's the dog's that suffer.
Poor babies!!
I wonder how many more dogs they have.
I would go back too and see if he is there again, then report him.

So glad you took the wee one. xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness I don't blame you for taking him in.  You probably saved his little life! I'd have done the same thing.... Hopefully the others found loving homes.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Omg I wish there was something we could do about people like that. Well done you for bringing home the little one I really hope he grows to be a big strong boy and the others found peole with good hearts to save them


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This is outrageous I never even thought things like this happened it doesn't here anyway!! It's disgusting


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! How horrible i hope the other two find a nice home! I'm glad you got one even if you weren't expecting it


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

@Sarah - It does happen but luckily not often. I lived in Canterbury for a few years and 3 or 4 times we came across litters of pups being sold like this - Some were only 4 weeks (Rottweiler puppies)! 

And well done for saving that little one - So many people would just walk past or gone for one of the others if he was in that condition.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Good for you to take him in.Poor little baby


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That breaks my heart, he should be reported, how horrible.  I'm glad you took one, I hope the others find good homes. Poor babies.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

We have people here who sell on side of highway or wal-mart parking lot. It's not that uncommon to see. But almost never have chihuahua. In the past 2 or 3 years maybe twice. It also wasn't hot like now and the pups were plenty big enough to take from mom. Still not a good thing to do but better that the situation you saved Pepper from.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my god that's abhorrent how some people can have such blatant disregard for a life. Thank god that pup was spotted by you! Maybe you could go back and if they are still there report them to the RSPCA equivalent. Do you think the guy was actually telling the truth about them being hois girlfriends and having to many, or do you think they were just from a puppy mill? If he/ his gf does have other dogs I worry for those dogs, if they would leave vulnerable puppies that should still be with their mother outside in the heat, god knows how they treat their other pets. So sad, at least one got a happy ending with you.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

That's seriously shocking! I find it hard to believe that people who would do that can live with themselves. Thank goodness you came along and were able to give that little one a good home.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Some people make me see red! Poor little hunny's. You did what you could and good for you. Bless.xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He was just selling them pups on a hot day. In the scope of what goes on regarding the mistreatment of animals this is probably minor.

OF COURSE...svdreamer somes by at just the right time. I am convinced God puts these pups in her path.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Your right, Rubia, he had no meaness in him, he just had no knowledge what was appropriate for the breed and the little ones. I did try to educate him, but don't think I got through. Because he had no knowledge, it scares me that if he did sell him to someone else that didn't know about hypoglycemia and the care and feeding requirements of a chi this young and this small, the new owner probably would have ended up with a dead puppy. Being that he was much smaller than his brothers, the girlfriend may not have known there could be problems either. I never would have known what to look for or what to do if I did have this wonderful forum to go to for info and support.

If I were to call the police, I doubt they would do anything. If I were a store owner and called, the most they would do is tell him to leave and he would find another place to set up. If I called SPCA or the pound and they took the pups, they would be pts. All pups under 8 weeks are automatically put down. Sometimes if the pups are of a desirable breed, come in with the dam, and are near 8 weeks old they will bypass this rule, depending on how crowded they are.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

rubia said:


> He was just selling them pups on a hot day. In the scope of what goes on regarding the mistreatment of animals this is probably minor.
> 
> OF COURSE...svdreamer somes by at just the right time. I am convinced God puts these pups in her path.


I agree!  
What a wonderful thing you did!!!!!!!!!


----------

